# Woot Off!!!!!



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Check out Woot : One Day, One Deal!!!!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

To late, all gone


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Nope, still left! It came back!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

It's going to change a lot over the next hours to days. Things can go really fast....especially the bag o' cr*p.

One helpful thing is woot-off alert.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Woot rules. Great deals, and the item changes everyday.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Except this is a Woot Off!!! It changes every time an item sells out!

I got this


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Still going!

Man, I love Woot... still haven't been able to get my hands on a BOC though - they're always gone WAY too quickly.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Heck yea. Last time I got a Bag O' Crap, it was a 512MB flash drive and one or two fun trinkets. =) Definately worth the novelty of it at least once.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I wanted that mx5000 set.... it was at 5 AM....


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I picked up a couple of these as well. Last power outage my wife called and asked what she should do. I told her other than check for leaks, nothing. Now it's nothing unless she hears an alarm!

Oh yeah...I have an UPS now, too, so there's even more protection


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

And now it's back!!!

There's a new Woot Off that started 12 minutes ago!!!


----------

